# Hastymail2 Problem



## neal (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been using Hastymail2 quite happily on an old server for some time, but I'm building a new one to replace it. Unfortunately I am unable to get Hastymail2 working. At first I thought it was something to do with running it in a jail, but after installing it on the bare machine, I still have problems:

I get the login page but when I try to log in php never seems to return, causing nginx to time out.

I don't have exactly the same versions of the ports one each machine:

Port            Old Sys      New Sys
hastymail2  1.1_4,1     1.1_5,1
php5           5.4.32      5.4.37
nginx          1.6.1_1,2  1.6.2_1,2

I would be grateful if anyone had an insight into this problem. As as aside, I can't seem to run Roundcube instead as it never allows me to login, whatever system I have it installed on.


----------

